# Fruits for maltese



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

hi folks,
I have been giving red apples to my maltese. What other fruits would also be benefical? How about bananas, durians, oranges or mangos? Any fruit should i avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I give mine everything but grapes and prunes. Snoopy my Bull Terrier loves bananas!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel loves bananas and apples.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy goes CRAZY for pears... dances around. he likes it more than anything in the world

also likes bananas, apples and strawberries


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

oh yes, she loves apple. Not sure about bananas... Will try them, hopefully she won't output more than usual.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci loves fruit. Apples Pears Bananas.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London will eat just about anything now, but one of her favorite fruits is strawberries.  She also loves bananas.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

All my dogs love bananas, apples and especially cantalope and water melon.

One of their most favorite vegetable is carrots the small ones they love those more than dog biscuits.

Lucy


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

How much fruit should they eat a day?
1/4 of an apple? too much too lilttle?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loves loves loves strawberries and pear! He too will dance for fruit - its adorable. I give him little bits if I am eating it, I would never give him a whole or 1/2 an apple or even 1/4 in one sitting. I usually judge what is best for him based on what he is normally fed and how much I plan to reduce his meal (if he's getting more than a few extra treats during the day).


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill love strawberries, mangoes, and honey dews!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly's nickname is the banana pirate. Lilly does not beg for food but you cannot eat a banana in my house without her nose in your face, lol. She loves them so much that she shakes while watching one of us eat one. I give her a few small pieces while I'm eating one but I usually eat my banana at work to avoid the banana pirate :wub:


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Diesel will dance for watermelon... :chili: He goes nuts!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter ate some pineapple this weekend and loved it. I found him starring at the counter where the remaining uncut fruit was - he kept running back and forth from the living room to the counter and then he would sit; then he would do it all over again until I finally got up to see what he was needing - he just wanted more pineapple! :biggrin: Such a cutie!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Bananas, apples and melons go down very well with my pups - just little snipply bits, though. And not forgetting strawberries which I am growing in the garden - went out to pick some earlies for my dinner and found they all had bite marks in them. :shocked: 
The perp(s) *will* be identified from dental records - I'm calling in CSI :biggrin:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

We avoid raisins, along with grapes, avocado. Read all can be toxic  .


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Jun 10 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788576


> Bananas, apples and melons go down very well with my pups - just little snipply bits, though. And not forgetting strawberries which I am growing in the garden - went out to pick some earlies for my dinner and found they all had bite marks in them. :shocked:
> The perp(s) *will* be identified from dental records - I'm calling in CSI :biggrin:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Jun 10 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788576


> Bananas, apples and melons go down very well with my pups - just little snipply bits, though. And not forgetting strawberries which I am growing in the garden - went out to pick some earlies for my dinner and found they all had bite marks in them. :shocked:
> The perp(s) *will* be identified from dental records - I'm calling in CSI :biggrin:[/B]


Hee Hee


----------

